# A single building that ruins the whole skyline



## mlegs3 (Feb 15, 2011)

I think the bullet building could also go here


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

mlegs3 said:


> I think the bullet building could also go here


do you mean 'the gherkin'?! ...damn i love this building...very unique..

maybe not as well positioned as other buildings but still in a good place..

i have more problems with the planned 'walkie talkie' building...i first thought: 'this must be a joke'¨...


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

BHP Tower, Perth


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

the spliff fairy said:


> Guy's Hospital, the brutalist monstrosity on the right, wrecks the Shard in London.
> 
> It's the tallest and ugliest hospital in the world, in piss brown concrete


I'm not disagreeing with you, but if your piss is that colour then you could be needing that hospital.


----------



## ChitownCity (May 11, 2010)

^Just looking at that particular pic, it doesn't look ugly at all just plain...


----------



## Dancing Banana (Jul 8, 2009)

planned grain elevator in zurich, 120m high and almost in the middle of the city...


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Henninger Turm in Frankfurt and indeed this...thing:



Sarcasticity said:


> VELASCA TOWER in Milan hno:


When I was in Milan, stepping out of the absolutely beautiful Galleria Umberto I was punched right in the face from that uber fugly monstrosity.hno:

Who designs something like that for a beautiful historical european city centre?!


----------



## Dunzdeck (Apr 23, 2010)

Dancing Banana said:


> planned grain elevator in zurich, 120m high and almost in the middle of the city...


Oh my... I figured that at the very least the Swiss ought to know better :nuts:


----------



## Prince Valium (Apr 15, 2010)

...i think there is a petition against the swissmill tower..i hope this ugly brick won't be built..


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

Sydney Tower which has stunted the growth of taller buildings due to it presence height restrictions have been enforced. It needs to go.


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, but if your piss is that colour then you could be needing that hospital.


+1

This is something to be proud for London that it has the tallest hospital in the world, i am sure this building will look fantastic when it gets new cladding


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

SO143 said:


> +1
> 
> This is something to be proud for London that it has the tallest hospital in the world,


Why?


----------



## NvkR (Oct 12, 2009)

Rev Stickleback said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, but if your piss is that colour then you could be needing that hospital.


:lol: I think he meant that concret turns into that colour when you piss on it. In other words, the hospital has the colour of concret full of piss.Well, I think that's what "the spliff fairy" meant....


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

_00_deathscar said:


> Why?



My answer is already included in the previous statement


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

siamu maharaj said:


> I'll start with Chicago and Manhattan
> 
> Chicago - John Hancock Center
> 
> ...


How dare you suggest either of those buildings is ugly! especially the john hancock, that building is beautiful!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

SO143 said:


> My answer is already included in the previous statement


Nope - still don't see it. Unless pride is now measured in terms of world's tallest hospitals...?


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Quall said:


> BHP Tower, Perth


A Big Yes!!!!!!!!!!

They had a fantastic 'gate' for many years, Best Feng shui any Australian city could have really, but they chose to build the tallest tower in perth in front of the existing tallest tower, YUCK. not to add about how bad the design actually is. Something round or something more square and in a different position would have been a great addition to the skyline. It doesn't need to be as extravagant as Jin Mao or Petronas but something more decent and in a different location would have added 'positively' to the skyline


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Tokyo Sky Tree


----------



## kingsc (Apr 7, 2008)

Cadillac said:


> NY Times Tower in midtown Manhattan!!!!!!!!!


Hmmm no. Citigroup center makes me mad everytime I see it.


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Miami High Rise said:


> Tokyo Sky Tree


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

kingsc said:


> Hmmm no. Citigroup center makes me mad everytime I see it.


citigroup center is a lovely building, to be honest it's actually one of my favourites. there are many fugly buildings in NY which come to mind, but one certainly stands out (yes yes, we all know it ...): the verzion building! for me, it's the undisputed no.1 skyscraper of pure ugliness.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

kingsc said:


> Hmmm no. Citigroup center makes me mad everytime I see it.


Finally someone agrees with me and that too a NYer!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Sarcasticity said:


> VELASCA TOWER in Milan hno:


WTH is that?


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Citigroup is a pretty nice building. However, it must be the white color and black lines which cause your dismay.
Anything white with horizontal black lines will not resonate well in your vision. No lines would be better, even in Toronto theyre recladding their horizontal-striped tallest


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

HK999 said:


> citigroup center is a lovely building, to be honest it's actually one of my favourites. there are many fugly buildings in NY which come to mind, but one certainly stands out (yes yes, we all know it ...): the verzion building! for me, it's the undisputed no.1 skyscraper of pure ugliness.











uke:uke:


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Some people have the opinion that the new design for 2WTC (200 Greenwich Street), which was unveiled last June, will ruin the skyline of Lower Manhattan... perhaps forever.

#BigAbomination


----------



## carlos-PE (Oct 2, 2007)

432 Park Ave in new york !










Heli_Ride_2015 (19 of 78).jpg by christopher keenan, on Flickr


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Ws just gonna say that.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> Some people have the opinion that the new design for 2WTC (200 Greenwich Street), which was unveiled last June, will ruin the skyline of Lower Manhattan... perhaps forever.
> 
> #BigAbomination


1 WTC does it on its own, anyway. What a turd of a design for what's supposed to be a symbol of freedom for America.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

siamu maharaj said:


> 1 WTC does it on its own, anyway. What a turd of a design for what's supposed to be a symbol of freedom for America.


nonsense. The tower turned out fine. 


One World Trade Center by Zolt Levay, on Flickr


New York Harbor-4 by c e, on Flickr


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Hudson11 said:


> nonsense. The tower turned out fine.
> 
> 
> One World Trade Center by Zolt Levay, on Flickr
> ...


That's your personal view. I find it to be pretty generic and overall shitty.


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Second pic is the worst angle I've seen. Looks so plump and bottom heavy. Doesn't defy gravity at all. It makes tall look difficult to accomplish.


----------



## Londonese (Sep 20, 2014)

London's planned skyscraper 22 Bishopsgate - unaffectionately known as 'The Turd'.


----------



## Miami High Rise (Feb 15, 2011)

Massive. Powerful. A little touch of America in europe. Still only a million square feet only looks big in its context (by being out of context with surroundings). Building to the far right seems much worse ( not surprising ).


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Londonese said:


> London's planned skyscraper 22 Bishopsgate - unaffectionately known as 'The Turd'.


London doesn't have a skyline so not much to ruin really.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The Walkie Talkie looks cartoonish, in my opinion; sometimes architecture that might suit Abu Dhabi doesn't transport well to London.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Jim856796 said:


> Some people have the opinion that the new design for 2WTC (200 Greenwich Street), which was unveiled last June, will ruin the skyline of Lower Manhattan... perhaps forever.
> 
> #BigAbomination


It at least ruins the WTC cluster.
Verizon, mentioned in post 85 is just fine, IMO.


----------

